# Ceratomia Undulosa Caterpillar



## Dao (Sep 14, 2015)

Found this guy (Ceratomia Undulosa Caterpillar) in my backyard.
Canon 7D, EF 100mm macro lens (old version), f/11, 1/250, flash fired with diffuser, ISO 100 - 160.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2015)

Dao said:


> Found this guy (Ceratomia Undulosa Caterpillar) in my backyard.
> Canon 7D, EF 100mm macro lens (old version), f/11, 1/250, flash fired with diffuser, ISO 100 - 160.
> 
> 1.
> ...


That is truly amazing. What a magnificent creature here on earth. That is amazing on so many levels.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow....so sharp.  Up close it looks more like some kind of monster.

Dave


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice set Dao!  3, 4, 5, 6 especially.


----------



## waday (Sep 24, 2015)

Really nice shots! 

But, what's he scheming about?


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 1, 2015)

nice caterpillar set


----------



## JamesScott86 (Dec 7, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## sarrasani (Dec 12, 2015)

excellent set, with superb sharpness and pleasurable composition/framing.
All the best,
S.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 12, 2015)

Super sharp and all that, but the lighting is pretty dull. Very "head on and not really diffused" looking. Presents as very dull; even though the focus and such is awesome.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St3phaniex3 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dao said:


> Found this guy (Ceratomia Undulosa Caterpillar) in my backyard.
> Canon 7D, EF 100mm macro lens (old version), f/11, 1/250, flash fired with diffuser, ISO 100 - 160.
> 
> 1.
> ...




These are amazing!! Great detail!! I also love your profile picture! I have little sugar gliders of my own. My female actually has joeys in pouch and they should be coming out any day now!!


----------



## Dao (Feb 16, 2016)

St3phaniex3 said:


> These are amazing!! Great detail!! I also love your profile picture! I have little sugar gliders of my own. My female actually has joeys in pouch and they should be coming out any day now!!



Thanks.   
Great,  so they will be Out Of Pouch soon?  It's going to be fun to watch them!  
We currently have 8 sugar gliders.   One of the girl was born in our home.  her brother did not make it when their mom rejected them.  My wife needed to hand raise her and now she is an healthy adult.


----------



## St3phaniex3 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dao said:


> St3phaniex3 said:
> 
> 
> > These are amazing!! Great detail!! I also love your profile picture! I have little sugar gliders of my own. My female actually has joeys in pouch and they should be coming out any day now!!
> ...



That's scary! This is my females first time having joeys so I'm a little nervous she may reject them as well. I'm glad to hear that your wife was able to save one!


----------

